# Watch Gounod's NONNE SANGLANTE



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

One of Gounod's rarer operas - filmed at the Opéra Comique this year:






Very well received in Paris.

Reviews here:
https://bachtrack.com/en_GB/critiqu...-insula-accentus-salle-favart-paris-juin-2018

https://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/...sanglante-mais-musicalement-passionnante.html

https://www.lesechos.fr/week-end/cu...nonne-sanglante-a-lopera-comique-2181111.php#

https://www.olyrix.com/articles/pro...vos-marion-lebegue-andre-heyboer-jean-teitgen

http://www.telerama.fr/musique/a-lo...glante-sort-enfin-de-son-tombeau,n5681314.php


----------

